# Ideas or examples please. Rough cut lumber for paneling in workshop



## fredd3039 (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello,
I recently came across a load of rough cut dry pine lumber and have decided to us it, instead of drywall, to panel my shops walls. I have seen some pics of regular home walls finished in pine planks and I was wondering if anyone could point me to a few examples of workshops that used pine and if anyone knows of a tutorial to age the pine to make it look like barn siding?

Any help or other finishing ideas would be greatly appreciated. I will post before and after pics if people would care to see them.


----------



## jmartel (Jul 6, 2012)

One of the biggest reasons drywall is used is for fire protection. Lumber obviously doesn't provide that. If your shop is detached from your house, go for it. If not, I would do drywall.


----------



## LeeBarker (Aug 6, 2010)

Second the motion on the drywall, in either case. The reason is light. There are many threads here about light in the shop. Fact is, as we age we need more of it.

You won't regret the investment in the drywall and a gallon or two of primer and paint to get it as shiny white as you can.

Save the boards for some fun stuff. Or send them to me, that's it! This counsel is so good that the only way to adequately express your appreciation is to send me the pine.

Kindly,

Lee


----------

